# Should I smack him up side the head?



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I've been told several times that crappie have been caught in our club pond, only .4 acres. What these people who catch them are seeing is green sunfish actually. I posted several pictures of Green sunfish and asked that they be removed if caught. Some of these green sunfish will go 6 inches and are fat, a real good fillet. Some of the other fish I believe they confuse with crappie are pumpkinseed sunfish.

So I told this guy that was fishing that there were no crappies in the pond. He tells me that there are for sure because he released 6 of them last August caught from Spencer Lake. 

Everything I've put in that pond has come from established suppliers. This idiot does a bucket transfer because he thinks they will do well in our little pond.

The desire to smack him upside the head is strong!!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

what club do you belong to !


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

johnrude said:


> what club do you belong to !


Beaver Creek


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The desire to smack him upside the head is strong!!


I think that would be within your rights to do that.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I would think that the bucket stocker would be on the "grounds for dismissal" list, and setting an loud example as to why he was dismissed. Remember the apple doesnt fall far from the tree so I dont think the club would want any of his offspring within the clubs membership at a later time so dropping him ASAP seems the right thing to do, Id talk to the sitting officers about it.. 

I have been very strict with getting my fish from certified suppliers at my pond but have already had several goldfish show up in the pond???? Im thinking they came with the shipment of golden shiners or the Fatheads.... They do not bother me much though so I gues Im ok but the first carp or bullhead I catch, heads are gonna roll....

Salmonid


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

garryc, Maybe you could introduce him to the Louisville Slugger Baseball and X-Fishing Club..........JK..JK.. People need to be educated on pond stocking and maintenance.

Frustrating though isn't it? A poster explaining why some fish shouldn't be stocked in that pond may help...Good luck garryc.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t hit him educate them all why not,to do this ,the guy though he was helping.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> don,t hit him educate them all why not,to do this ,the guy though he was helping.



I have done that as much as I can, though I've never been given a format at a meeting to do that. It would be nice if I would be given some time at a meeting to make a presentation.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Just do him a favor and stock a skunk in his truck. I bet that would be the last of unauthorized stockings once word got around.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just do him a favor and stock a skunk in his truck. I bet that would be the last of unauthorized stockings once word got around.


LOL The only problem with that is, you have to handle the skunk to get it in his truck lol


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't be so hard on the guy. It may very well be he didn't know that he was doing anything wrong. Most likely he thought he was helping the club out. Another thing, different fish can show up in the pond due to birds (ducks,geese, waders, etc.) The roe (fish eggs) are caught in the feathers, bird flys, lands in your pond, row drops off, guess what, you have fish that you never stocked. Also, signs are needed to let others know that the club dosen't want anyone stocking carry-in fish..... just my thoughts


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sorry if this rant is a bit off topic but I want to get in my .02 as well. I am tired of guys who cant spell pond management believing that they know what is best for a body of water. I recently ran into a guy fishing my local reservoir who bragged about killing every sheepshead that he catches. It is funny that all of these guys theories of pond/lake management can be summed up by keeping or killing everything they catch. I know this is a little different than the subject of this thread but I understand what you responsible club members are going through and you can take some comfort in the fact that most of these guys who keep/kill everything they catch or release unwanted species in body of water probably know as much about fishing as they do pond management and do not catch much and therefore do not keep/kill or introduce too many.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Bassfisher, you'll never sell me on the whole bird transferring fish thing. Roe is not viable as it's not fertilized. Fish eggs are so incredibly fragile it's amazing they hatch at all let alone survive to hatch, grow, and create a breeding population while flying at 30 MPH attached to a bird. I'm not saying it's impossible, just infinitely unlikely. Baitbucket, tainted stocking, flooding, boat water exchange or a "helpful" fisherman are usually the cause of introduction.

Creekrock, what's even worse is that people only seem to remember the bad information and not the good or, the information that suits their agenda. Fortunately 1 person won't have much effect on a large body of water and most fisherman I've encountered lately aren't morons...but I don't fish paylakes anymore.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Wanna bet [email protected], You've probably paid as much to fish in that pond in your back yard as I 've paid to fish in mine.. Its just that ours are private:highfive:.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think I was in a bad mood or something yesterday. Probably shouldn't have made that comment. I did fish paylakes occasionally in my late teens but lost interest mainly due to the class of people I encountered and then all the controversy surrounding how they were obtaining the fish. Oh, and I visited the highly advertised "Catfisherman's Paradise" and when I got there, the floats w/glowsticks were literally no more than 3' apart. I don't know how the fish could move without getting hooked. I also dozed off one night and awoke a few hours later with my equipment and self completely covered in maggots due to 55 gal drum filled with guts nearby...no wonder that spot was open.

No doubt I could have made a few pay lake trips for the cost of building the pond but my pond heat and cools my house, supplies food, is cheaper to maintain than a pool, and is that much less lawn I have to maintain. Hell the lawn mower cost as much as the equipment rental and fuel to build the pond. (I've recited this speech to the wife a few times, you may want to copy this to notecards just in case)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Bassfisher, you'll never sell me on the whole bird transferring fish thing. Roe is not viable as it's not fertilized. Fish eggs are so incredibly fragile it's amazing they hatch at all let alone survive to hatch, grow, and create a breeding population while flying at 30 MPH attached to a bird. I'm not saying it's impossible, just infinitely unlikely. Baitbucket, tainted stocking, flooding, boat water exchange or a "helpful" fisherman are usually the cause of introduction.
> 
> Creekrock, what's even worse is that people only seem to remember the bad information and not the good or, the information that suits their agenda. Fortunately 1 person won't have much effect on a large body of water and most fisherman I've encountered lately aren't morons...but I don't fish paylakes anymore.



i dont know where they came from but i fished a guys pond the other day that said he had never stocked anything but bass in it. and it is just full of bluegills. and there is no ponds or big streams above his pond for them to have come from overflow. but he told us that he had to many bluegills to take all we caught. he started putting the bass in there to help thin the gills out. but they need alittle help,LOL.
sherman


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> i dont know where they came from but i fished a guys pond the other day that said he had never stocked anything but bass in it. and it is just full of bluegills. and there is no ponds or big streams above his pond for them to have come from overflow. but he told us that he had to many bluegills to take all we caught. he started putting the bass in there to help thin the gills out. but they need alittle help,LOL.
> sherman


It was equivocal generation.


----------

